# Couple of segmented pens completed today



## Hendu3270 (Jun 16, 2013)

Two more completed yesterday.

First is turned from Black Ash Burl and blue/black resin.

Second is another Claro Walnut Burl, white and black corian with mosaic knife inserts throughout.

Not sure I like the white one just yet. The brass used with the long scallops bent when I was trimming that blank and I didn't catch it till I was finishing. I maybe should have redone it?


----------



## skiprat (Jun 16, 2013)

Fantastic!!  The white one is particularly impressive.:good:


----------



## artme (Jun 16, 2013)

*wow*

Beautiful pens!!!:star::star::star::star::star:

I particularly like the second one.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 16, 2013)

Love them both. Very nice, very very nice.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh heck yeah!!! Those are just over the top!!


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 16, 2013)

lets see em with the caps on.  nice looking pair.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 16, 2013)

Chris those are just stellar. Very nice.


----------



## Janster (Jun 16, 2013)

Very very nice. I wouldn't change a thing on either one! Be well...........Jan


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jun 16, 2013)

Here's couple of pics with the caps on, as requested. I'm going to change the way I did the scallops for the black corian on the cap on  the next one, (more like Mikes 90 deg method). I'm also undecided on whether or not I should reverse the lower barrel. Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## turncrazy43 (Jun 16, 2013)

Chris, that is absolutely superb work. The white one is my favourite as well.


----------



## MikeL (Jun 16, 2013)

Outstanding work Chis!


----------



## Janster (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry, I did not mean to post in YOUR THREAD. Jan


----------



## DRAT (Jun 16, 2013)

You don't like the white one??  Really........well maybe you should send it to me, that way you don't have to look at it any more.  I love it, and I'm happy to save your eyes from any future damage.

I do love the white one. 

Just beautiful!

DRAT


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jun 16, 2013)

Janster said:


> Sorry, I did not mean to post in YOUR THREAD. Jan


 
You Thread jacker!! Ha Ha no worries. Those are fine snakeskin pens for sure, regardless of what thread they're in.


----------



## makirk (Jun 16, 2013)

*Brass embellishments*

Chris.  Those are some awesome pens!

Question, did you make the little circular brass embellishments or did you buy them somewhere?  If bought, would you share as I've been looking for these type of embellishments for awhile.

Thanks.

 Mike


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 16, 2013)

I think I would revers the lower barrels to keep lines running the same.  will look good either way though


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jun 16, 2013)

makirk said:


> Chris. Those are some awesome pens!
> 
> Question, did you make the little circular brass embellishments or did you buy them somewhere? If bought, would you share as I've been looking for these type of embellishments for awhile.
> 
> ...


 
Mike,

I found out about them from IAP member "wiset1". They are sold and used for knife making as handle inserts.

Mosaic Pins

One piece of advice is to drill very slowly when drilling through them. I've had some of the small pins contained within them slip out when they get too hot. I slowed down on this one and it worked much better.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh, and just reversed the main barrel and it does look much better the other way. Bad thing is now I have to drag out the photo tent, lights and camera again and retake photos. :frown:


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 16, 2013)

HENDU.............Fantastic pens.  Both have that "WOW" factor.

Janster............Great pen.  I like your choice of kits with that blank and coloring.


----------



## JeremyLP (Jun 16, 2013)

DRAT said:


> You don't like the white one?? Really........well maybe you should send it to me, that way you don't have to look at it any more. I love it, and I'm happy to save your eyes from any future damage.
> 
> I do love the white one.
> 
> ...


 

I'll flip you for the honour er... I mean... the responsibility to be the one to selflessly take then pen off his hands.  I would keep it secret... keep it safe... for it would be precious to me.


----------



## jimjam66 (Jun 18, 2013)

Chris, they are outstanding.  The white one got my attention as well!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 18, 2013)

Stunning! Im a big fan of that blue and wood combination pen! There's just something about it that jumps out at you! Excellent execution


----------



## RichAldrich (Apr 30, 2021)

Both are fantastic!!!!!
Awesome!!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 30, 2021)

RichAldrich said:


> Both are fantastic!!!!!
> Awesome!!


Where have you been??


----------



## Chasboy1 (Apr 30, 2021)

Simply beautiful! Designs are amazing.  
What type of Corian did you use? Is it turnable with regular carbide tools? Is it possible to use scrap from a kitchen counter?


----------



## KenB259 (Apr 30, 2021)

You all do realize this is an 8 year old thread, don't you?


----------



## Kcimdrib (Apr 30, 2021)

Hendu3270 said:


> Two more completed yesterday.
> 
> First is turned from Black Ash Burl and blue/black resin.
> 
> ...


Like both very well done.


----------



## RichAldrich (May 1, 2021)

KenB259 said:


> You all do realize this is an 8 year old thread, don't you?


I missed that Ken!  I sent in a report.  Good thing you identified it.  Had no clue.  Thank you.  I now know where I am!!


----------



## RichAldrich (May 1, 2021)

jttheclockman said:


> Where have you been??



Right here.


----------



## jeff (May 1, 2021)

I got your report, Rich. No need to delete.


----------

